#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-04-19
<MichealH> Hey all.
<MichealH> How do I invite ubottu to my channel?
<DJones> Is there a guideline/policy on suggesting people move a conversation to -offtopic? If somebody is obviously offtopic in a support channel and give the impression that they'd be offtopic in -offtopic, I don't like the idea of suggesting they move there, in cases like that, would it be better just to ask them to stop the conversation without using the !offtopic factoid which could just give them the impression they can carry on with conversat
<bazhang> something like !illegal , or !piracy  you mean?
<DJones> Not necessarily of that nature, possibly something like borderline trolling
<bazhang> in #ubuntu currently?
<DJones> no, nothing at the moment, it was just out of curiosity for future reference
<bazhang> !trolling
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<bazhang> like that?
<DJones> I just don't want to be responsible for suggesting somebody move to offtopic when it probably wouldn't be appropriate there
<bazhang> true
<DJones> I'm not thinking of anything specific
<tsimpson> there is !stop, but it seems like it was written for -ot
<DJones> I guess what I was trying to get to was an !offtopic type pointer that doesn't give the #ubuntu-offtopic channel link
<tsimpson> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<tsimpson> except that !offtopic in #ubuntu does not describe what is off-topic
<DJones> Every situation would be different, so probably better just dealt with as a message rather than using a factoid and trying not to be too blunt
<bazhang> never used that in a support channel though
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-04-20
<Patrioteer>              /msg nickserv register
<Patrioteer>              /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<sethu> Hi i have problems adjusting brightness can anyone help me ?
<rww> sethu: This isn't a support channel. Please ask in #ubuntu.
<mistere> hi, will the following command: "dd if=/dev/hda2 of=/temp conv=notrunc,noerror" be safe to run?
<mistere> I believe I am writing a partition to an image in the same partition
<tsimpson> no
<tsimpson> you'll end up reading what you've just written and writing it again
<tsimpson> forever
<tsimpson> well, until you run out of space
<mistere> do you think you can help me make a data backup of my hda2 partition?
<mistere> Im not sure what the command is or where to putput the resulting image
<tsimpson> unless you have a USB drive or a large net storage device, you'll just have to backup files and directories manually
<tsimpson> for details, you should ask in #ubuntu as this is not a support channel
<mistere> so you mean I should tar them and ssh them over instead?
<mistere> oh ok sorry
<tsimpson> something like that
<mistere> thanks
